# Interlock Grip - Pinky Pain?



## goods1818

I've been using an interlock grip my entire life and only recently I've started to feel pain in my pinky (interlock pinky). The knuckle on my pinky is noticebly swollen and I feel various amounts of pain while golfing as well as a constant dull pain when I'm not.

The only differnce between now and the previous 15 years of golf is that I'm golfing consideralbly more this year. Maybe 3 times a week as opposed to one.

My question is, have any of you experienced this? Do you think it's related to golf or possibly arthritis? It's the only finger giving me problems and I'm only 28 years old. I know you can get arthritis at an early age but I don't think it's a coincidense that it's my interlock finger....

Has anyone experienced this? If so, what did you do?


----------



## Aaron

I haven't experienced it but my advice would be to change to over lap. Parhaps you have strained to muscle in the finger or something of the like.


----------



## fitz-uk

I have been playing with that grip man and boy, no pain whatsoever.

Make sure you are not gripping too tight, the sort of grip pressure you are looking for is how you would hold a tennis racket or hammer etc.

Try being a little more gentler with your fingers, but having said that it may be that you injured it recently and the amount of golf you are playing is not allowing it to heal.


----------

